# Scissors



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

:bash:Can anyone tell me how to sharpen a pair of scissors? I have the scissor sharpener from walmart. They need a good sharpening, so I can cut through multiple layers or thick material (like denim). Or do you think it's time for a new pair? I have the rotary cutter, but I can't seem to hold it right to use it. I make a mess of the material. My scissors are the ones with the safety switch on them from walmart. I tried to buy a regular pair the other day, but I'm so use to the other ones that I couldn't even use them. lol. 

:sing:I know it sounds like I need to take cutting lessons. Thank you!!! Angela


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

when you can afford them a good pair of Ginghers shears are well worth it...I especially like the ones that have a very small serrated edge...they grip fabric well and cut well...


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

gwithrow said:


> when you can afford them a good pair of Ginghers shears are well worth it...I especially like the ones that have a very small serrated edge...they grip fabric well and cut well...


Where can you buy Ginghers shears at? Thanks


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I got mine at JoAnn's. I have had them for over 20 years and I love them. I got my DIL a left handed pair the day after T-giving when they were half off and she was amazed by them. She had never used left handed scissors ad is left handed.

I love my rotary cutter. It is an Olfa but it is over 20 years old, also. But, be careful with them. Karen was cut last month and I cut myself this past weekend. I had used it all these years and never had a scratch and now I have stitches. LOL


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

When I was grooming dogs I sharpened my own scissors with a regular sharpening stone. I held the scissors stationary and moved the stone away from me about the same angle as sharpening a knife. Hope this helps til you can buy the shears.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Can someone post a picture of the shears? I would like to see what they look like. Thank you!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

they look like regular chrome shears, the serrations are very tiny...hard to see but they make a big difference..I got mine with a 50% off coupon at Joannes a long time ago....a good pair of shears is wonderful to have for sewing...do NOT let anyone cut paper with them....


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

WELL!!! :helpoes anyone know if those shears are on sale for 50% off?

I JUST MESSED MY UP AND NOW THEY WANT EVEN CUT!!!:stars: They don't even try!! I tried the sharpening stone and they have NO LIFE IN THEM NOW!!! :doh:lol

So I guess I'll have to go get some new ones!! I have no choice. Maybe the LORD work that out so I could get me a new pair. SO MUCH TO DO WITHOUT HAVING MY SCISSORS!!!

Thank you to everyone that's been helping me, but I don't think there's any hope for my scissors NOW!! :Bawling:


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

http://www.gingher.com/cat/scissors-trimmers/10/

Which ones would I need?


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

I know I'm adding a lot of post.:angel:

I just called Hancock Fabric and they carry them. But their not on SALE!! May have to wait on them for a little while. I believe I'll need the 8" blade. Anyone have any suggestions on the difference of the length of the blades. Thanks, Angela

Here's some on sale at Joann.com!! So I need to get the 8 " Knife edge blunt point Serrated pair?

http://www.joann.com/joann/search/search_results.jsp?CATID=cat1110&keywords=gingher


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I found them for $29.99 at threadart.com but I don't know what shipping is. I have the 8 inch ones and I love them.

You truly can't go wrong w/ good shears. You will wonder how you did w/out them. 

Do NOT let anyone cut paper or hair w/ them!!!


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

8 inch dressmaker shears....with the serrated edge and you will cut all day long!! they are a lifetime investment and worth it...I also use and really love the rotary cutter and mat...saves hours of cutting out time...good luck..music fabric pics are posted on barter board...though I have yet even more than I put there....


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I use a file to sharpen all our common scissors -- it's just like sharpening pruners, hoes, or shovels.

I send my good sewing scissors to the sharpening guy at the fabric store. Not expensive, and I know they're done right.

I just changed the blade in my rotary cutter, and what a difference! I guess I shouldn't wait so long, so I got a package of blades at Jo-Ann's when they were on sale. Now I don't have to feel so guilty when I put in a new one.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

use your 40-50% off coupon for Gingher Scissors at Joann Fabrics

... why? http://www.gingher.com/pages/repair-and-maintenance/4/

when a company charges you $7,50 to sharpen their scissors... I am sold!


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

gwithrow said:


> 8 inch dressmaker shears....with the serrated edge and you will cut all day long!! they are a lifetime investment and worth it...I also use and really love the rotary cutter and mat...saves hours of cutting out time...good luck..music fabric pics are posted on barter board...though I have yet even more than I put there....


*Is these the ones your talking about?* I'm wanting to order them online. So if you can let me know as soon as possible, I'll get them ordered. Thanks so much for everyone's help. My husband is trying to save my old scissors that I messed up today. I just filed the wrong edge and took off the sharpness of them. He told me not to use the sharpener block anymore. lol. Then he went by on his way home also and bought me a new pair just like my old ones. But I need something that will cut thick material (like denim, etc.) and multiple layers. *Will these do that?*

:sing::sing: Gingher 8" Knife Edge Blunt Point Dressmaker's Shears- Serrated $23.09

http://www.joann.com/joann/search/search_results.jsp?CATID=cat1110&keywords=gingher

They are on sale!!! Thanks


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

they look good to me, I am not sure what they mean by blunt ? but they look like they will cut anything you need to cut.....have fun....


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Right now they are on sale at joann's for 30% off, I know I want a good pair of shears also. I have a pair of embroidery scissors I use for applique (Gingher) and have had them 10 years, never had to sharpen them. You will be a convert. I am waiting for the 40 or 50% off coupon as the pair I want is 44.95 normally.

Even the price of replacement rotary blades is outrageous. They sell a sharpener for those, has anyone tried it? 

Thanks


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

our sewing machine shoppes sharpen scissors, you might give them a call to see.
Best $5 I could spend


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love my Ginghers, I have 6 different pairs. They're the best! Except the applique ones. I'm not keen on those.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a pair of Ginghers that I bought before 1984 and they are still so great. They are special.

Angie


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Is it possible that someone that writes with their right hand could cut with a left handed pair of scissors in their right hand? I've always been ask if I'm left handed because my letters always look slanted like it's coming from my left hand. The pair of scissors I've got now are the Frisker ones at walmart that have the safety switch on them and the handle is long for your four fingers. I tried to use a regular pair of scissors with the two circles for your fingers and I make a mess of whatever I'm cutting. I know they will cut, but I can't seem to do it right. The other kind i do find. I really want a pair of those shears everyone has been posting about, just hope when I get them, I can cut with them. 

You all probally think I need some cutting lessons. LOL. I probally do!!! Thanks everyone for all the replies. Angela


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I have crocksticks that sharpen my scissors and knives really well. They are ceramic rods you just run the blades over. Have had mine for years and years. The crocksticks, knives ( over 35 years) and about that long for the scissors. 
You can do a search online for ceramic sharpeners. They are just long sticks you put into a wooden base.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

My daughter and I use Ginghers and I have Gingher rotary cutters.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I have Ginghers that I bought in the mid 80's. I think I paid 14.95. I priced the same scissors at Hancock's just recently and they're now 32.99 They're wonderful scissors. I've have them sharpened very few times, but I guard and protect them from the family.


----------



## Bordeaux_Hen (Feb 4, 2009)

Angela, It might be worth a trip to a store to test out some scissors and see how they feel in your hand. I doubt that they'd let you cut anything ??? but at least you could see how they feel cutting air.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you all for your post. I will be buying me a pair of those shears. Hopefully real soon.


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

I bought a pair of scissors that are spring loaded and have soft handles. The springloaded bit means that the scissors will gently open up after you close them. If you do a lot of cutting, and especially if you have arthritis or whatever in your finger joints, this will make cutting much easier for you. The cushioned handles are also much gentler on your hands.

These are spring action, but they don't have the cushioned handles. Fiskars makes Soft Grip scissors, and they're the ones I have and love. I bought several pairs of them, and gave them out to my sewing friends, who also love them.


----------

